# Illinois Salesmen Wanted



## storm-finder (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey everyone, I'm looking for salesmen in or around NW Suburbs of Illinois. We are a BBB Accredited business, have A+ rating and several 100 references. We also pay highest commission in the area, our Crew is second to none. We are GAF Certified as well. 

We reward producers by providing pre-set appointments, not leads from other sources, our own, in house telemarketing will set quality appointments. 

email me if you interested [email protected]

Lateef


----------

